#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Wildlife through my/ your lense...

## charleyboy

I have a Nikon coolpix L310.
Why did I buy it? Because it had the biggest discount and it looks good!
I've noticed that the only decent pictures it (appears) to take, is when I use the zoom.

Here are three pictures I took today in my garden.




Just managed to chop the head a little bit...I was disappointed!






So, let's be seeing pictures of wildlife you've taken in and around your property.

----------


## S Landreth

Nice idea for a thread and good luck with it.

From our recent trip to Mexico (marine life)




And from a little place we keep in the middle of the state (Florida). A feeder goes off twice a day attracting some of the wildlife youll see below.












And the neighborhood

----------


## PAG

Although our garden is quite small, we seem to attract a broad variety of the local 'wildlife'.   Sod's law of course, whenever we see something unusual, it's normally disappeared before I've got a camera or phone in hand.

However, there have been occasion when I have got something.   Firstly this lizard, which seemed quite unperturbed by my pointing a lens at it:



and a Finlayson Squirrel that took up residence in one of our trees for a few months.   Don't know what became of him, but he was entertaining doing acrobatics for much of the day:







and finally our current 'guest' a frog that's been in a small pond in the front garden for the last couple of months, and doesn't look like he's planning on leaving soon.   A projection on his nose has meant his nickname is 'Rhino':

----------


## barrylad66



----------


## barrylad66



----------


## charleyboy

SL, Pag and Barrylad. Thanks for sharing and some great pics. Some of the 'zooms' are great...Why is it so easy to tell it's a zoom?
Probably the proximity.
Cheers, Chazza.

----------


## charleyboy

The snake with the grasshopper on the head...Wow!


Let's keep this thread to...Zoomed shots. :Smile:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

> Why is it so easy to tell, it's a zoom?


Depth of field Charley, depth of field.

----------


## charleyboy

Albert, I was having a 'moment' with the spelling of dethp!  :Wink:

----------


## Albert Shagnastier

No man - I'm fvckin serious  :Smile: 

Depth of field - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
ave a read.

----------


## PAG

> Albert, I was having a 'moment' with the spelling of dethp!



Aperture setting controls the depth of field, and more pronounced when using a zoom lens on a large aperture setting.   Understanding of 'exposure value' (EV) which is the combination of shutter speed and aperture size, and the effects of both, is the basis of all photography.

But I'm certain you already knew that........ :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

I haven't even read the instruction manual!


Anyway, here's one I took a few months back, that's when I realised that if I used the zoom and half pressed the button, the camera seemed to freeze the pic (hold it steady) I'm keeping with the zoom.

----------


## Rural Surin

Lovely and vivid images, gentlemen!

Keep it up... :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

here's the same snake,now with a spider on it's head :Smile:

----------


## barrylad66

little bit of a 'zoom' on this one charles :Smile:

----------


## charleyboy

Great pics Barrylad.

Just took this one about 5 minutes ago...Coming out of 'his' hole.
Full zoom, little bit distorted!

----------


## barrylad66

^

great pic...will be venturing up to khao yai soon with a new camera,so hopefully will report back with some good pics :Smile:

----------


## roger77



----------


## roger77

Taken in Aus

----------


## barrylad66

^ stunning colors rog. thanks :Smile:

----------


## roger77

Kookaburra, First try at loading pixs!!!

----------


## charleyboy

Nice pics Roger.
Reminds me of an old song.

Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree.
Merry,merry king of the bush is he.
Laugh kookaburra...

----------


## roger77

> Nice pics Roger.
> Reminds me of an old song.
> 
> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree.
> Merry,merry king of the bush is he.
> Laugh kookaburra...



Gay your life must be ??????????????????????????

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by charleyboy
> 
> 
> Nice pics Roger.
> Reminds me of an old song.
> 
> Kookaburra sits in the old gum tree.
> Merry,merry king of the bush is he.
> Laugh kookaburra...
> ...


That's it, before that word was co-opted.

What're these?

----------


## S Landreth

> What're these?


Fox Squirrels

----------


## Stumpy

> Saaaweeeeeeet, do the parents notice them and react to them?


Naaah. Just like  sea turtles.

----------


## Stumpy

a true "Herd" of Tortoises. 21 little ones out for a walk. I may never have to mow my lawn again... :Smile: 



3 days old. Ever seen a Tortoise Belly button?...well now you have...



10 day old little guy with hunks of my lawn in its mouth

----------


## Stumpy

Came across this odd bug this AM. 



No idea what it is. Looks like a Scorpion but clearly isn't. My Dog sniffed it but kept her distance.

Funny how google is, need just the right search words

*Whip scorpions are arachnids that have a similar appearance to true scorpions, but do not possess a venomous sting. While they are not venomous, they can spray an acidic mix that has a vinegar-like smell.*

----------


## Mendip

^^ Are you going into the ashtray business?

^ I've never seen one of those before... it took me a while, but it's a whip scorpion.

----------


## Stumpy

On one of those rare moments, we had a huge rogue storm blow through and this took refuge underneath the house



This is a Hummingbird Moth. Usually these things blast around and you never see them stop and pictures are really hard to get. This guy decided to take a break.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Bumblebee on a Buttercup..

----------


## Shutree

The mouse wasn't climbing a wall. I have tried and tried to find a button to turn this image to the upright position. Others manage it, it must be possible, although it begs a question why does the TD process rotate it in the first place?

----------


## Mendip

Every year during the rainy season tree frogs spawn in our water butts.



The tadpoles are currently at varying stages of development.



And this afternoon I rescued these two guys from the pool.

----------


## Stumpy

Great pics Mendip.  We get them in all our Lotus pots however we have those skeeter eating fish and they pretty much knock out all the tadpoles.  Man at night when 4 or 5 tree frogs get croaking its loud but relaxing.

----------


## Mendip

This is our recycling cupboard. Anything recyclable goes in here and the gardener uses it to boost his meagr.... I mean generous wage.



There's a hole in the bottom of the door that's needed fixing for years, but I can't...



... because there's a pair of toads who've been living in there for as long as I can remember and they come out through the hole every evening to feed.

----------


## ootai

Mendip
Try kissing them you might end up with a beautiful Princess (the answer to all your dreams).

----------


## Mendip

^ All I did was a little kiss... and now I've got a nasty rash. Frogs are Ok Ootai, but that was bad advice to kiss a toad.

I had to take Dan back to the vets today and both times I've been, this this guy has been there with his baby tortoise. Any ideas what's wrong JP?

----------


## lom

Looks like he can't get his head out fully. Foreskin problem?  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

Taken into the Sun through the car's windscreen


Four or Five them drop by every couple of days to nick the passionfruits.

Amazing and amazing loud bird.




Not my Video

----------


## Shutree

Is that in Thailand? I thought that was an Australian bird?

----------


## bsnub

RIP Birding.

----------


## PAG

Just took the dogs out for a walk, and spotted this young Green Cat snake moving along the top of one of our walls.   Probably about 18 inches long (they grow to around one metre), and harmless.   We often get them curled up in one of the hanging baskets at the rear of the house.

----------


## NamPikToot

^ Beautiful markings, not seen one of those.

----------


## Shutree

The dogs found this tortoishell in the garden. Very old, maybe evidence that they once ran wild here or maybe a lost pet once upon a time.

----------


## Stumpy

> ^  this guy has been there with his baby tortoise. Any ideas what's wrong JP?


Looks OK to me. I have 21 of the lil things running around that look the same. Hard to tell from the pic. Looks to be about 1.5 to 2 months old.

----------


## Mendip

^^^ You sure that's not a golden tree snake PAG?

----------


## David48atTD

> Is that in Thailand? I thought that was an Australian bird?



The Family isn't in Thailand ATM.

----------


## Stumpy

> The dogs found this tortoishell in the garden. Very old, maybe evidence that they once ran wild here or maybe a lost pet once upon a time.



Actually, looks like a Turtle shell, not a tortoise. I say this as Tortoises typically do have raised ridges on the top of the shell and the opening by the head area does not have the protrusions that Tortoises use to fight and try and flip the other one over.

----------


## Shutree

> Actually, looks like a Turtle shell, not a tortoise. I say this as Tortoises typically do have raised ridges on the top of the shell and the opening by the head area does not have the protrusions that Tortoises use to fight and try and flip the other one over.


You are more than likely right. No forests around here these days. Plenty of man-made ponds around the rice fields and some of them hold water right through the year.

----------


## PAG

> ^^^ You sure that's not a golden tree snake PAG?


Might well be, they are quite similar.

----------


## Mendip

What's the saying...

"I wouldn't mind being a fly on the wall!"

----------


## Shutree

> Attachment 51542
> The mouse wasn't climbing a wall. I have tried and tried to find a button to turn this image to the upright position. Others manage it, it must be possible, although it begs a question why does the TD process rotate it in the first place?


Can anyone tell me why this photograph is now horizontal, when at the time I posted it the pic was rotated 90 degrees anti-clockwise? Post #282

----------


## Shutree

Okay. So after editing, the mouse pic that was there before, then disappeared, has now reappeared.

How about another try? A while back I posted a turtle shell, thinking it might have been a tortoise. How about this one, a tortoise?
Not in my garden, it was crossing the road not too far away. I stopped and moved it into the shrubs by the road, this being Isan I didn't want someone to see it as a packed lunch.

Attachment 55354

----------


## Shutree



----------


## Edmond

Death by durian.







Was pretty tasty.

----------


## PAG

Just having a coffee on our back terrace, and one of our dogs started barking at something.   There are gated steps that lead down to a klong behind our place, and there on the bottom step was this fellow.   Well over a metre long, and it seems to have some string/rope around its neck.   Was only there for a minute or two then slid into the klong.   Not the first one that I've seen in the same place, though certainly not common.

----------


## David48atTD

A very soggy Kookaburra

It's become a bit of a regular, being spotted resting on our back fence 3 or 4 times this past week.

----------


## Shutree

A curious looking beast, a planthopper, _Pyrops candelaria_, according to my friend the Internet.
They are striking when they fly, they have orange and black hindwings, not visible when they are resting.

----------


## Shutree

I went to the bathroom and this not so little chap popped out from behind the toilet.
Having grown up in England where no native spiders bite, they never held any fear for me. Here in Thailand, where most things seem to bite, I have a zero-tolerance policy to them inside the house. Frankly it is difficult to relax with one of these guys close to my exposed flesh. So it got zapped. Which meant I could take a better pic of its corpse. Just too many eyes and fangs going on there.

----------


## Shutree

There are some right ugly insects wandering about the place. Things like birds I am interested to know what they are. The insect kingdom is just too vast to learn what everything is.
This chap was 4 to 5cm long, the feelers (one of which appears broken) were longer. Some kind of beetle?

----------


## strigils

Some great shots Shutree, i think insect are fascinating, the sheer variety and way they adapt. I fear the that with agricultural practices and development that variety is shrinking rapidly. 

In the place i used to have i let an area go to grass and weeds. The elephant grass used to be frequented by some sort of sparrow which bit through and wrenched off strips of grass blades for nesting, that aside the sheer variety of insects living there was always throwing up new surprises and it was great when you saw Praying Mantis.

----------


## Shutree

> great when you saw Praying Mantis.


They are fascinating and there are plenty about here. I wrapped my hand around one when I picked up the garden hose yesterday. No harm done, I read that they are harmless to people although the gf disagrees, she says they can latch on and be extremely difficult to remove. I don't want to find out.

Meanwhile, everyone will be thrilled to know that my beetly friend looks like a member of the Longhorn Beetle family, Vientiana moculosa. It seems that Longhorn beetle larvae generally are excellent at boring into live wood. This is no surprise, any insect around here that doesn't eat me eats my garden. Some do both.

----------


## Shutree

The wildlife is not showing itself. What is it?

The garden clay has been rock hard during this dry season. Then we had one long day of rain and it quickly turned soft. The next day this hole appeared. It is about 3cm diameter. There are no evident animal tracks in or out. Something reptilian?

----------


## lom

> The wildlife is not showing itself. What is it?


I doubt it is something edible. That hole asks for a liter of gasoline and a lighter..

----------


## TTraveler

Could be a frog or toad that stays underground during the dry season, then burrows out when things get wet again.

----------


## Mendip

Shutree, we had a similar hole appear in our garden last year.



It caused a lot of interest from the dogs.



And Yogi tried to dig whatever it was out, but with no success.



I also tried to dig it out with a spade which was probably a bit overkill, but never did find out what it was down there. The ground was hard which made me think it probably wasn't a snake and I remember thinking it was probably a small crab. 

It's always tempting to stick your finger down an unexplained hole and give it a waggle, but I don't advise it.

A few years ago we stayed at a hotel in Hua Hin that had a small aviary outside reception with a couple of parrots inside. As the wife was nattering on in reception when we checked in I took the daughter outside to look at the birds, and because they were at the other side of the cage I stuck my finger through the wire netting and gave it a waggle. One of these damn parrots hopped over and grabbed hold of my poor finger with it's bladdy great beak and chomped down. The pain was so severe I thought I was going to pass out and I screamed like a girl so everyone of course came out of reception to see what was going on. My hand was hard up against the cage with the parrot attached to the other side, my daughter had seen my pain and had started crying in sympathy and I also let loose a few choice words that she was way too young to hear and upset her furthest. The girl from reception went into the aviary and lifted the bladdy parrot off, and I pulled back my hand to see I still had a finger but it was very red and hurt like hell. The skin was in fact barely broken but I had the king of bruises by the next day and the finger wasn't much use for a couple of weeks.

The girl at the hotel asked me why I stuck my finger through the cage and I didn't really have a good answer but I certainly won't be doing it again.

----------


## Shutree

> Could be a frog or toad that stays underground during the dry season, then burrows out when things get wet again.


It is a fair question whether it was something digging in or digging out. I still don't know.

The gf simply said it was an animal. She's lived here her whole life. I think she really means she has no effin idea and being incurious about the world around her can't be arsed to find out.

To Lom's point, I'm sure it isn't something edible. If it were edible she'd know exactly what it was and be out there with a spade.

----------


## Shutree

> Shutree, we had a similar hole appear in our garden last year.
> 
> It caused a lot of interest from the dogs. 
> 
> It's always tempting to stick your finger down an unexplained hole and give it a waggle, but I don't advise it.


Interestingly, our dogs have paid it scant attention. They'll dig random craters in my lawn with great energy but this hole holds no fascination for them.

A lifetime of experience has already alerted me to the dangers of inserting my digits into unfamiliar holes.

----------


## Mendip

^ Probably wise Shutree, you never know where those holes have been.

I wouldn't say that my wife is a poor cleaner, but when I returned after seven months away I could barely see out of my bathroom window for bird nests. There's a succession of nests built on top of each other between the glass and the fly screen. I can't remove them yet because two nests have fledglings.

----------


## Stumpy

> It is a fair question whether it was something digging in or digging out. I still don't know.
> 
> The gf simply said it was an animal. She's lived here her whole life. I think she really means she has no effin idea and being incurious about the world around her can't be arsed to find out.
> 
> To Lom's point, I'm sure it isn't something edible. If it were edible she'd know exactly what it was and be out there with a spade.


Man isn't that the truth Shutree.  Thai folks seem to lack any curiosity about anything.  But, if it is related to food they jump all over it.  My wife is exactly the same.  I see something and ask a question and am usually responded to with "Why do you care?" or " I have no idea"  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> A lifetime of experience has already alerted me to the dangers of inserting my digits into unfamiliar holes.


Experience something like it happens in Rome?

----------


## Shutree

These little green beetles are everywhere at the moment. Having fattened themselves up with gorging on my mango trees and just about every other plant in the garden they are now busy making the next generation of garden pests.

----------


## Mendip

^ Wait until you get the little orange ones... they destroy everything.

I put up bird boxes around our garden, but the open front type just get taken over by the pigeons.



The ones with a small round hole in the front are a bit more interesting because the pigeons can't get in.

Last year we had hoopoes nesting and this year there is a family of magpie robins.

Passing some food in to the mum and babies.



A quick look round and off hunting again.

----------


## Wakey

An amazing thread. Thanks so much!

----------


## Mendip

Two days ago Yogi killed a baby mynah bird on it's maiden flight. It left the nest, landed on the ground and snap. The parents were dive bombing Yogi and making a hell of a racket and he got a wack on the nose for his efforts to hopefully stop him doing it again.

Yesterday I found a young magpie robin that had obviously left the nest box to early. Lucky I found it before Yogi... so I got the ladder and popped it back inside.

----------


## Shutree

> Two days ago Yogi killed a baby mynah bird on it's maiden flight. It left the nest, landed on the ground and snap. The parents were dive bombing Yogi and making a hell of a racket and he got a wack on the nose for his efforts to hopefully stop him doing it again.


Good save with the Magpie Robin.

I read that mynah birds have good memories and can bear a grudge. Yogi might yet regret his actions.

----------


## Shutree

Oriental Garden Lizard, male.

Very widespread, most people probably see these around.

----------


## Shutree

Oriental Garden Lizard, female, I think. This one hangs out in the same part of the garden as the male although I have never seen them together.

I am not sure about the identification, there are many images on the web which don't show such strong yellow stripes. I'd be happy to hear from anyone more knowledgeable than I. She is more skittish than the male and difficult to get close enough for a sharper picture.

----------


## Shutree

A Six-striped Grass Lizard. Fairly common, another one that will be familiar to many. Thai name กิ้งก่าน้อยหางยาว. This one was camping out under the washing machine. Very fast movers.

----------


## Mendip

I think it's fair to say that orchids aren't the gardener's strong point.

But the orchid's loss is the local bird populations gain. We have several nests in the coconut shells.

Early the other morning 4 or 5 little birds flew out of this nest when I walked past. I need to try and sneak up on them to get a good pic.

----------


## Shutree

I had a few bricks to move. Usually I move these by sliding a thumb into one of the holes.



This made me more circumspect:



Possibly Lychas mucronatus? It was a juvenile, I don't know if baby scorpions look the same as the mature versions.

Anyway, the girlfriend arrived home at this moment and immediately squashed it. In her opinion it was dangerous.

A couple more bricks and I found a couple more scorpions. She dealt with them all the same way. I protested that they were youngsters, ahe answered with words I never expected to hear:

"Size isn't important."

----------


## Shutree

In the same pile of bricks I found two geckoes. Every time I took a brick away they'd run around and back into the pile.



I thought they'd make a dash for a safer place. When I got to the final brick I found out why they were so reluctant to leave.

----------


## strigils

> I protested that they were youngsters, ahe answered with words I never expected to hear:
> 
> "Size isn't important."


She's right, small ones are the worst. I copped 3 stings from brown one some years back, was about 1 1/2 inches and that stung/burned like a red hot needle for over 3 hours.

----------


## Dillinger

^^ That doesn't look like a gecko

----------


## Shutree

> ^^ That doesn't look like a gecko


It might not be, the gf thought it was something else, but they had gecko-type feet. I'd be happy to knowexactly what they were.
My photo is not great, they wouldn't stay still for a portrait. This was from the web and looked pretty similar:

Attachment 65698

Hemidactylus frenatus species page - THAILAND NATURE PROJECT

----------


## Shutree

^ It bugs me (pun intended) that after all this time I still can't be sure of images posting properly on TD.

Let's try a couple more bugs from my garden:



Another longhorn beetle. Maybe Xystrocera globosa.



And some sort of stick insect, to we Brits. I believe Americans have another name for them. Possibly Phasmatodea?

----------


## Dillinger

> It might not be, the gf thought it was something else, but they had gecko-type feet. I'd be happy to knowexactly what they were


I think they are skinks. They look like small snakes with legs. Although yours does have big eyes




> Skinks are more slender than geckos, with narrow heads and small eyes, a narrow neck which is nearly as wide as the head, and have smooth, shiny, fish-like scales on the surface of the skin.


Skinks: Lizards

----------


## Shutree

> I think they are skinks. They look like small snakes with legs. Although yours does have big eyes


Thanks for the feedback, Dill. I am pretty sure that these two were geckoes, because of the feet. I found one nearby a couple of days later:



Your idea about skinks made me look into them more closely and I think now that I was misled by some Internet pics of the Six-striped Grass Lizard. I now think that the one under my washing machine was actually a skink, the Long-tailed Sun Skink:

----------


## Shutree

Meanwhile, in other news, the male Oriental Garden Lizard is changing to its breeding colours.

The images don't do it justice, the head is much brighter red in real life.

----------


## Mendip

I went out back to say good morning to Anna and Vigo today and saw this...



Closer inspection showed a a gang of ants were carrying something up the wall...



It was a piece of chicken bone!

----------


## PAG

Dogs just finished their breakfast outside this morning when this appeared.   Got the dogs inside in case their curiousity got the better of them, and M'Sahib removed the visitor by a broom and shovel and moved it to the field opposite the house.

----------


## Shutree

> Dogs just finished their breakfast outside this morning when this appeared.   Got the dogs inside in case their curiousity got the better of them, and M'Sahib removed the visitor by a broom and shovel and moved it to the field opposite the house.


There is something about scorpions that sends a shudder down my spine, they look plain evil.

----------


## DonKiddick

Here's John Lemon - named by my 11 year old after his colours





And this lovely fella didn't get time to be named 'cause the 'snake man' came to get him, despite my protests...

----------


## Joe 90

A couple of my wildlife pics...

----------


## Edmond



----------


## Joe 90

First ladybird spotted this year..



Spring lambs..

----------


## Shutree

> First ladybird spotted this year.


Are they not all spotted?   :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

A Striped kukri snake, I think. About 35cm long. The dark blotches on the head are very faint compared to most pictures I have looked at.



This is the third specimen I have seen on local lanes in recent days. All were similarly marked, very faint blotches at the head. The first was too squashed to make a picture, the second was too alive to stay and pose, this third one was also unfortunately a dead snake, rather less squashed than the first and rather less quick than the second.

----------


## Mendip

These guys were getting it on, on our outside wall tonight. I got a quick pic before they finished up and scuttled away in opposite directions.

I guess the guy gecko is the one on the left. I've never had sex with a girl with a big tail before and it can't be easy, but having sticking pads for hands and feet must open up a world of variety. I wouldn't mind a bit of that.

----------


## panama hat

> rather less squashed than the first and rather less quick than the second.


 :Smile:   Nicely put


Ugly and mean-tempered

----------


## Shutree

> Ugly and mean-tempered


It doesn't have that cute puppy 'take me home' look about it. What is it?

----------


## cyrille

An Emu?

----------


## panama hat

> An Emu?


Mr Cyrille is correct




> It doesn't have that cute puppy 'take me home' look about it. What is it?


That there, mistah Shutree, be an Emu . . . (the Aussie version of an Ostrich) . . . they grow up to six feet in height and can run over 30mp/h

Urgly . . . Furgly even . . . dumb and ugly

----------


## Shutree

This chap was on the top of my stepladder, it had climbed 6 feet up to get there and was difficult to shake off, really impressive how well it could grip to smooth surfaces.

From the shape, I am guessing some type of narrow-mouthed frog although I cannot find a picture that matches. The gf was helpful, in her world there are two kinds of frog: eat and don't eat. This one falls into the 'don't eat' group. Google translated her Thai name into Tree Frog, although I can't find a match there either. He was about 7cm from nose to tail.

----------


## Edmond



----------


## Joe 90

A busy Blackpool Bee..

----------


## Joe 90

Came across a nest with three hungry chicks whilst cutting the hedge, the mother wasn't best pleased.
However,  we work closely together now and I've been feeding her and watching her feed her little ones.

What type of bird is it anyone?

----------


## Shutree

> What type of bird is it anyone?


My vote would be a female blackbird.

----------


## Shutree

Every morning I go out for an early brisk walk. This is a time snakes come out to bask on the road and also the time that all the farmers are busy going to and fro on various wheeled vehicles. When the two come together it is curtains for the snake. On the plus side, I get to see (dead) snakes that I'd otherwise never see and they are easier to photograph when they don't move.

I have previously posted a Striped Kukri snake and a Rice paddy snake (aka Yellow-bellied water snake.)

Two more this week. If anyone can help with identification then that would be good.

I think the first one is a Bronzeback:



The second one I don't know. Possibly a Triangle keelback?

----------


## Mendip

^ I think the second one is probably a red-necked keelback. They're venomous and classed as dangerous now.

----------


## Shutree

> ^ I think the second one is probably a red-necked keelback. They're venomous and classed as dangerous now.


Possibly, I am really not sure. I looked at Internet pics of a bunch of keelbacks, I think it is in that group somewhere. I didn't pick i up to feel the scales, in the photo some scales do look keeled. The Internet pics of the Red-necked seem to have a yellow collar which was missing on mine, also a more clearly chequered pattern.

That said, my photos don't exactly match Internet pics of the Triangle.

As I learn more about these things I see more regional variations than I'd expected.

----------


## Mendip

^ The chequered keelback often has a red tinge as well.

----------


## Joe 90

Pregnant and friendly..

----------


## Amina

> My vote would be a female blackbird.


European female Blackbird....in Germany it's called "Amsel".....we don't have them in the USA, but a close relative of it, is the American "Robin".....looks and acts very similar....usually 3 to 5 young.....hope this helps. - Cheers, Amina Christoph














I agree, it's a female European Blackbird. - In Germany, they are called "Amsel." - We don't have this species in the USA, but its cousin, the American Robin, which appears and acts very similar. Great pictures....thanks for sharing them.

----------


## Amina

Looks like a relative of the world famous "Dolly".......artificially inseminated sheep from a few years back......Lol.....

----------


## Mendip

^^^ That was quick work, mate!

Newe dating app?

----------


## Joe 90

> ^^^ That was quick work, mate!
> 
> Newe dating app?


 :Aussie: 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Joe 90

Its raining cats and perverted frogs....

----------


## Joe 90

The annual visit from our Robin came last week, a lovely sight..



 :UK:  :Thinking:  :Sorry:  :Omfg:  :Wink1:

----------


## CalEden

Naive Photo Safari Members Surprised by Croc VS Wildebeest River encounter.

----------


## Joe 90

A wild Grouse,tried to catch it for dinner but it was too quick.

Will take some weaponry next time..

----------


## helge

Looks like a pheasant cock to me.

Taste good

----------

